# Canadian vs US conformation



## hgnolte (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi.
I'm wondering if there is any MAJOR difference between the Canadian standard vs the AKC? Or could a a dog do just as well in the US as Canada?
Thanks for any insight...


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I wish someone had responded to this as I was very interested in the responses.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think there have been quite a few canadian havs that have done well in the US. I don't know the canadian standard to compare it though...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There are several US dogs that have their Canadian championships and several Canadian dogs that have their US championships.

If you want to compare the standards side by side, the best way is to read them off the AKC & CKC web sites.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aren't the Canadian Havs on the larger side? I was at a dog show watching our friends dogs in December and there was a Canadian judging that day. Neither one of our friends seemed to thrilled about having a Canadian judge as they both have smaller Havs (6 & 7 lbs) and this Canadian judge seemed to be favoring larger Havs. Thats just my impression tho...


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The Canadian standard is very similar to the AKC, but is based on the FCI standard. Both standards have the same height limits. My Delilah's breeder (Rockhurst) shows her dogs in both the US and in Canada and all of her personal dogs have a duel championship and do great on both sides of the border. Her dogs usually are in the middle of the height limits. (She wants me to show Delilah in the US too)

I think each judge has their favorite "type" I certainly wouldn't say that all Canadian judges like bigger dogs. If they did Sam would have done alot better in the shows being at the top of the limit at 11 1/2 inches. But in most shows he came in second to the smaller dogs. 

In the last Canadian National there were many of dogs from the US and some did very well! Basically, if you have a good dog it will do well on both sides of the border. IMHO


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Hers is the FCI standard which specify the lenght of the coat.

http://www.fci.be/uploaded_files/250gb2009_en.doc


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, does this mean you might enter Delilah in the Chicago National??


----------

